# new member/my llamas



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

They are very cute. How to Llamas get along with Goldens?
This is asking for a video, or at least a picture of them together


----------



## olliewood (Jan 17, 2006)

i love your llamas but cant look at pictures without this song playing in my head
ok link isn't working but googlew the llama llama song

[URL="http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/llama.php"][/URL]


----------



## Vierka (Apr 10, 2005)

I LOVE LLAMAS! They're so cute and funny looking! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## JimS (Jan 2, 2007)

I always wanted a llama as a kid...and that was back when they were affordable! I've had the pleasure of backpacking with llamas and goats as pack animals on a few occasions now...and if I had the space would definitely have a couple in the back yard.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks everyone for all the nice comments. Dolly and Fernando are quite the pair. I will have to hunt down pics of them with the Goldens. They get along fine, they basically ignore one naother. Our Border Collie on the other hand......when we let the llamas in the back yard, Sunka just wants to herd them! :smooch:


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks everyone for all the nice comments. Dolly and Fernando are quite the pair. I will have to hunt down pics of them with the Goldens. They get along fine, they basically ignore one another. Our Border Collie on the other hand......when we let the llamas in the back yard, Sunka just wants to herd them! :smooch:


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

My neighbor has Llamas as well as Alpacas. They are very interesting animals. The Alpacas will let you get within one arm's length, then they back up. The Llamas will let you get close and let touch them. The Llamas are the guard dogs.


----------



## MrsMonk (Feb 25, 2007)

Ah Janis, Fernando and Dolly are as lovely as ever! I want to hug them so much.


----------



## flamingo_sandy (Feb 26, 2007)

I love their names ... VERY creative, Janis!


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Bumping this for Hooch who is upset with me because I never told him I had llamas....LOLOLOL. This is just for you John!!!!! Sorry!!


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh Janis, post the video of the Llamas, AKA you and hubby.................LOL!!!!!


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

lovestofly said:


> Oh Janis, post the video of the Llamas, AKA you and hubby.................LOL!!!!!


LOLOLOL! Oh I would, but it is kind of X rated LOL!


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Awwwwww...Do they llamas want Bully Stix too??????????????????


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

Fernando has his own Bully stick!! LOL!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I think llamas have the sweetest faces and look so nice. I like their names also. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

ooh wow, Llamas aswell!! They are lovely Janis, Ive always liked the look of Llamas, and Dolly and Fernando look especially sweet!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

justmejanis said:


> Bumping this for Hooch who is upset with me because I never told him I had llamas....LOLOLOL. This is just for you John!!!!! Sorry!!


Thank you Janis. They are kind a cute in their own strange looking kind a way. Is that the ones that spit at you????

Hooch <--- yeah I'm a little ignorant in the llama department


----------

